# The future of finger shooting



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

Go away -- nah. You can still buy long bows. Get lumped together at tournaments, yup. Have very few options when buying new bows, yup. My next finger-bow will probably be a recurve.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

That's a good question.

The situation here in the UK is different to the US, but as we rely heavily on America for our compound gear then ultimately we will be affected.

In the UK we only shoot competitions, and as far as I'm aware there is a reasonable following for finger shooting compounds, either with or without sights. However, as I have said, the vast majority of compounds sold in the UK come from the US and as speed and accuracy for hunting seem to drive the industry, backed up by competition forms which at the highest level demand amazing degrees of accuracy (and that means release aids), it is inevitable that manufacturers will go where the volume sales are.

Fortunately the showcase for manufacturers has always been competition; ' win a comp on Sunday, sell a ***** on Monday' (****** could be bow, bike, car, boat, fishing rod), and target (as opposed to field / 3D) archers like and shoot longer ATA bows, look at Barnsdale and also manufacturers like Martin, who make some modern versions of pretty traditional looking compounds.

If it does not cost too much to do, i.e. just a riser, but using standard parts for the rest of the bow, then the risk for any manufacturer is pretty low and then there will always be specialists like Barnsdale or CSS or others I don't know about. Plus big names like Hoyt can always afford to produce a fairly low volume product as a 'flag ship'. Just look at the mountain bike industry for examples of that kind of thinking.

I think we may find ourselves hanging onto our favourite bows, as our choice of manufacturers and models slims down over the years, but I think there will always be someone willing to exploit a market place.

You never know, finger shooting might make a comeback, after all the sales of vinyl records and turntables are currently going up and up. 

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't think the "finger segment" will go away. I do worry about more of the same though. At least my view is that finger shooting is more of a "special intrest" group. This makes us have less options and higher prices for our equipment. From what I see a release shooter can get a "higher quality" bow for less money, and have more options in any given price range.

What do you guys think??


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Real archer shoot fingers!*

Finger shooters will never die, but we'll find ourselves looking harder and harder to find new equipment. I rely on hock shops and e-bay to find what I need. Kudlacek's Genesis wheel looks promising....even his bow is short....gotta talk to that guy! Barnsdale will make new limbs for your riser. David Huges return has done wonders for Barebow and Barnsdale. 

I've met several FS who have switched to fingers...they all said how they enjoy archery much more and feel like they're really shooting the bow. 

Keep on truck'n and shoot well, the FS crew hates being whooped by a finger shooter.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

How long have Mathews been making long compounds? I don't see them stopping any time soon. If finger shooting is on the way out why did hoyt bring out the Montegra? and why did Reflex rework the Caribou. Monster are developing the Dragon, Oneida are still there and PSE are still making long compounds. If anything there are more long compounds around now. I think that bow makers are just getting used to the idea that finger shooters want to shoot hard cam bows off the back wall. Up until recently it's been thought that finger shooters wanted wheels, not cams.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree I think were special interest people I personally dont care for all the modern technology I like to have something I can repair on my own. I really enjoy the old bows too dont really know why. I hope you guys are right I think as long as someone whose well known like Chuck Adams keep shooting fingers I think they'll stay around but it still does worry me.


----------



## andrew07 (Aug 2, 2007)

i finger shoot a Darton SL30 that my grandpa bought 20 years ago and my brother shoots one that my dad bought the same say.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

A lot of the FITA & top indoor target & top field archers still like longer bows, add the finger shooters to that and there will always be a market for longer bows.

Some companies may stop making longer bows but other always will. I remember when 41 inch ATA was considered short.

You wont see too many of the top guys at Vegas with 31-33 inch bows, most will be 38 ata plus. Look at the sucess that the Conquest range (Conquest, Apex & A7) has with release shooters and yet they also make great finger shooters bows.

Choice may reduce but we will always have bows to shoot.


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

I actually quit shooting fingers and went to a release because the majority of the better bows were too short to get a good,clean , crisp release without too much finger pinch .
I'm getting a Conquest Pro nest week , and will be setting it up for fingers shooting .
I think there will always be a small market for longer finger shooting bows ,at least from a few manufacturers .


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

NeilM said:


> I think we may find ourselves hanging onto our favourite bows, as our choice of manufacturers and models slims down over the years,


I was told "don't ever sell your 2001 ProTec LX!"

I hope it lasts a looong time!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Both my bows are fingers only. As more shooters use releases, more target panic will set in. Finger shooters will always have a place. BTW, traditional seems to be picking up steam...so they say.


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

A release is just assumed when talking compounds. Have not hear a salesmen yet ask a newbie if he want a release. They just sell him or her one.
I think the old timers and those coming up through the longbow or recurve will continue to shoot with fingers. 
Us finger shooters are the least likely to buy new equipment, keeping sales low. No wonder there are only a few models to select from.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Per48. You've not seen Limeys signature then 

I think perhaps we are less led by fashion and more by function. That is pretty much a given as we shoot fingers. 

I do not feel the need to dash out and buy the latest 08 model bows, just because they are new. I want a given level of speed, accuracy and comfort and if all that is satisfied with an older bow, then I don't need a new one.

That said, I almost cannot get out of my local store without buying some more shafts, or points, or fletchings. No wonder they always smile when I walk in.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I think we will start to see finger shooter left out of some tournaments. I don't think it will come all at once but over time they will all drift to the darkside. That is why we need to go to our local regional and national tournaments to remind them we are here.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i guess i am keeping my hoyt stratus plus with carbon plus 4 limbs(44 1/2 " ata with command cams) and 2003 protec with lx pro limbs (47 1/2" ata with wheels) for a long time.....


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I am keeping my hoyt 2002 protec also.


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm hoping that the NASP will bring more finger shooters into the game, at least here in the US. My rationale for the decline of finger shooters is the instant gratification of shooting with a release. Take two people who have never shot before. Give them each a bow that's properly setup for them. Give one a trigger release and the other a tab. Let them shoot 50 arrows and see who has a better group at the end of those 50 shots. I don't think that most people don't want to have to work as much as you need to in order to shoot fingers well. 

My newest compound is a 2003 ProTec XT3000, cam 1.5. It hangs right next to the 2002 ProTec with CC's, the ProStar, ProVantage, etc. I'll hang on to them forever. As has been posted above, there is a preference for target shooters to shoot a longer ATA bow so I think there'll always be at least a couple of choices for us. It was great to see Hoyt bring out the Montega with a choice of wheels or cams. I've got a pretty good supply of Wilson and Cavalier tabs and a few old rests, I should be ok for a while. Finger shooting will always be around. There's just too many of us quietly succeeding to go away.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*We'll be here...*

We finger shooters will be around for a long time to come. As mentioned above, Mathews has been making long-ATA, low-letoff compounds for some time. They're selling many more Apexes than I ever thought they would (I have three myself) and they just keep making improvements to the Conquest line. Mathews even designed the Super Soft cam specifically for finger shooters (I don't like it, but it's available). I much prefer a Mini-Max (65% letoff) cam on a Conquest.

Hoyt is also making some fine bows for finger shooters. The 38 Pro, 38 Ultra and Montega, with all of the limb and cam combinations that they offer, are receiving rave reviews from finger and release shooters alike. They initially dropped some of the options from those lines for 2008, but, because of the hue and cry from primarily finger shooters, they're again available.

Smaller, lesser-known companies like Barnsdale, CSS, etc. still offer many options to the finger shooter and Monster Bows is about to release the Dragon, which I can't wait to shoot.

As long as we keep shooting with fingers, there will be a supply of equipment to answer our demands...


----------



## cwlenz (May 17, 2006)

I just bought a Firestorm X that I am shooting 2 fingers under at a 27" draw. I believe it will work well for me at my hunting distances.

Charlie - SA


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*finger shooting and ATA*

What I have found is this. The ATA of a bow has a direct ratio to your draw length. With my draw length at 26" I can finger shoot a bow of 35" ATA very comfortly. 37" might be a hair bit more forgiven but my Proline Stalker or my new Darton Vapor,35 ATA shoots just fine with my 26" draw. Tight groups at 15,and 30 yards. If I am hunting that is all I need. Then I have my Bear Custom T/D and my Montana Long Bow , that I hunt for geese on the wing with, try doing that with a release!!!!
Most of the best trick shooters use a finger bow no release. I wonder why that is? I know. Look at Frank Addington, Byron Furgeson etc. no release for them but they take out aspirin in the air. Frank can take out 3 aspirin in the air with 3 arrows at the same time. What release shooter can do that?
Frank Addington is my new friend and mentor and hero. 
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.......no release needed here.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I thought I would bump this thread up, rather than start another on the same theme.

Well, the 08 models are starting to appear. From what Crackers has posted, after a visit this week to BowTech, the Constitution is still in the lineup and PSE have their 08 bows on their web site already with a twin and single cam bow suitable for us finger types called the Money Maker. I'm not sure I like either the name or the look, but 40" ATA and 8" BH has got a certain appeal.

We will see over the next few weeks what everyone else has for the coming year. Sound off on you favourite manufacturer.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Give NFAA the Finger(s)*



BowHunter6666 said:


> Do you see finger shooting being around for much longer? I notice most all the bows are for a release shooter I know some companies make longer bows but will they keep making them long or just focus on release shooters?


Well, as you can see NFAA (proposals 13, 14, & 15) is trying to reduce the number finger shooters.
If a finger shooter shot high score at Vegas...everyone would jump on that bandwagon...archery is a monkey-see-monkey-do sport...and that sells bows.

Finger shooting takes more skill and takes more practice to shoot well, something the average joe blow is not willing to do. We're being punished for our dedication.

BTW: If NFAA wants more money... charge more, the fees should cover the operation of the shoot regardless of how many are in a class. Sell more hot dogs!


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*String walker?*

Man you must be old like me.....LOL!!!!! I was doing that in the 1960s,1970s, and in the 1980s. Still try it some times but now my bow holding shoulder is gone I will have to go to a cross bow with a gun rest. But It takes a lot from me to quit hunting. toxo


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Well im 16 years old, and alot of my friends, including myself shoot fingers.

So its not dead.

And id say it never will be.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Finger shooting*

Good for you!!! Keep the tradition going!!! Fred Bear, Ben Pearson and others would be proud of you and others like you.!!!!! We need others like you!!!!! Great to hear that!! Toxo


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Finger shooters will always be around.

This topic was touched on at the National Indoors and an interesting notion was put forward...so maybe this is the time to start re-hashing the debate.

At the major shoots, there should be a 'Pro-am'..for finger shooters (only).
Most amatuer finger shooters won't shoot in a pro-am cause they feel they're not competitive enough and would be a detriment to a release Pro.

So!!...let's have a Limited Pro-Am....

This past Indoor Nationals there were 20 Pro's...16 AMFL...10ASMFL...14AMBHFSL..and a couple of Seniors Pro's.

There really isn't any reason not to have a Pro-Am for finger shooters and it might really spark some interest from other shooters.

What does everyone else think.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

If you can get it set up, I'll be there. I'm getting tired of Vegas anyway.
Charlie


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have to say that for once we seem to have a better situation in the UK. 

The two main field / 3D organisations here are NFAS and EFAA and both have classes for finger shooters which are pretty well supported. I guess one of the differences over here is that there are no pros, and even sponsorship is at a pretty low level. Also, field is a much smaller sport than target / FITA type archery, so it tends to attract the enthusiasts rather than the trophy hunters.

Keep up the fight guys, and with luck the manufacturers will continue to provide us with fine bows.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*English archery*

The English archers from the Midevieal ages were some of the best longbow shoters the worls has ever seen. Longbows and cloth yard shafts. Rob-in-the Hood would be proud of you!!!! keep up the Tradition!!!! From one TOXOPHOLIC to another. TOXO


----------



## capecodder (Feb 2, 2007)

CP Oneida bows are great bows for finger shooters, long and no finger pinch problems, I tryed going to a release for the past 4 years and just went back to shooting fingers again and I have to say I shoot so much better no more flinching smooth!!!!!!!! almost like instictive. Dont have to think about my fingers and holding put pin on target and release, Glad I found this sight dont no any other finger shooters. Thanks Todd.


----------

